# Looking for a 17-18 GTR



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Looking for a more or less stock GTR . anything on the go??

cheers

Paul


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you post in the wanted section you should get a better response.

I would also add a few more details to the add, colour,mileage,owners and history etc

good luck


----------

